# Playing Age Of Empires 2 Online



## me10 (May 11, 2003)

I would to be able to play Age of Empires 2 online against friends. When I host games he is not able to find them when he typed my external IP address. Windows Firewall is enabling both age of empires 2 and DirectPlay8 Server access to the internet.

So I figured it would be something to do with the router.
I went to PortForward.com and setup a static IP address and forward the correct ports required for internet play (BT Voyager 2091). Still...Nothing.

My friend also setup ports, although I read it was only necessary for the host machine to configure them. 

This is fustrating: we have been trying to get this working for ages and I've decided to ask for your advce.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Communicating goes in a two way traffic. Your 'clients' will also need to allow the ports on their end and forward them.


----------



## me10 (May 11, 2003)

"My friend also setup ports"


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

My apologies. I skimmed the post and failed to see that.

Do you have any firewalls on your machine, other than the Windows Firewall (assuming you have Windows XP)


----------



## me10 (May 11, 2003)

No, both of just have windows firewall installed...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

While I can come up with something, check with your ISPs to see if you have any limitations on your services. Sometimes ISPs block that traffic.


----------

